# Zymol and Detailers.



## Johnnyopolis

Hi Guys,

This will be being updated on all Zymol resellers websites soon, I just thought I would give you guys a heads up.

If anyone is after any zymol product and would like a chat about it, feel free to pm me :thumb:



Zymol said:


> Good afternoon to you all,
> 
> Please can you post ASAP on your websites the following statement:
> 
> *Zymol Products will not be sold for professional use, unless they are purchased by a Zymol Licensed Detailer. *
> 
> Please be sure to complete the Pre Registration forms when ordering Vintage, Royale and Solaris.
> 
> Listed below are the Licensed Detailers:
> 
> Auto Gleam Valeting
> John Drake
> Parc Ferme
> Polished Bliss
> Prestige Detailing
> Specialist Cars of Malton
> 
> LynnBinns
> Director
> 
> Zymol Europe Limited
> 
> SuiteB5
> 9 Nimrod Way
> Ferndown
> Dorset
> England
> BH21 7SH


Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## AdamG

Whats the definition of "professional use"?

I like to use all my products in an unproffesional manner (juggling with them, using them as building blocks, using carnuba wax as lip salve etc)


----------



## Johnnyopolis

AdamG said:


> Whats the definition of "professional use"?
> 
> I like to use all my products in an unproffesional manner (juggling with them, using them as building blocks, using carnuba wax as lip salve etc)


LOL :lol:

I guess you would need to contact Lynn @ Zymol to confirm your complying....

Actually Zymol Europe is a member and I am sure John will be along soon to clarify this for you.

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## WHIZZER

so does that mean i could purchase as an indivdual if i wanted to use on my own car ?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

WHIZZER said:


> so does that mean i could purchase as an indivdual if i wanted to use on my own car ?


Of course :thumb:


----------



## ferrariman1957

*Use*

Proffessional means if you use the products as part of your business.

Hope that helps, or you can call us

JJB


----------



## Brazo

What if someone already has products and what if someone doesn't say they are a detailer when they buy?

Not me mind just asking


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Brazo said:


> What if someone already has products and what if someone doesn't say they are a detailer when they buy?
> 
> Not me mind just asking


If you were a detailer (with a business) and tried to buy Vintage or Royale I as the reseller now have to complete a pre registration document and this has to be sent to Zymol Inc for approval.

Only last week I had a customer who wanted to purchase Royale from us who was turned down by Zymol.

However, I have a lot of customers who buy the "cheaper" products from the range over the interent website. It would be very difficult for this to be policed as to whether they are a "detailer" or not as if they use simply first and last names then you will not be able to tell.

The new measures in my eyes have been put into place to stop anyone spending 7k on a wax that may want to get a "return on investment"

Johnny


----------



## Epoch

Did i pass?


----------



## blr123

Johnny which one of those listed is based in and around the Stirling area?

Bryan


----------



## AR-CoolC

Am I reading that right, there are only six Zymol licensed detailers in the UK:doublesho


----------



## Beeste

IIRC a year ago there was only one (or maybe two).


----------



## AndyC

Johnnyopolis said:


> If you were a detailer (with a business) and tried to buy Vintage or Royale I as the reseller now have to complete a pre registration document and this has to be sent to Zymol Inc for approval.
> 
> Only last week I had a customer who wanted to purchase Royale from us who was turned down by Zymol.
> 
> However, I have a lot of customers who buy the "cheaper" products from the range over the interent website. It would be very difficult for this to be policed as to whether they are a "detailer" or not as if they use simply first and last names then you will not be able to tell.
> 
> The new measures in my eyes have been put into place to stop anyone spending 7k on a wax that may want to get a "return on investment"
> 
> Johnny


Thanks John - whilst I can sort of understand this, I'm astonished that a buyer has to be pre approved. It's impossible to distinguish who's a genuine private punter from a detailer (even more so at the moment IMVHO) and I personally feel it's unfair to any Zymol reseller to have to ask this of a customer - hardly helps you with PR/customer care etc, does it?


----------



## ardandy

Will Zymol need any personal info?

Thinking of data protection etc?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

blr123 said:


> Johnny which one of those listed is based in and around the Stirling area?
> 
> Bryan


Not too sure tbh I would assume its going to be Rich and Clarke. You thinking of paying to have your car done then?

Here is the list - http://216.244.99.240/shop/page.asp?id=156


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Epoch said:


> Did i pass?


You bought yours before these forms came about..!

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis

ardandy said:


> Will Zymol need any personal info?
> 
> Thinking of data protection etc?


Name, Address, Contact Number and email address.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

AndyC said:


> Thanks John - whilst I can sort of understand this, I'm astonished that a buyer has to be pre approved. It's impossible to distinguish who's a genuine private punter from a detailer (even more so at the moment IMVHO) and I personally feel it's unfair to any Zymol reseller to have to ask this of a customer - hardly helps you with PR/customer care etc, does it?


Its an exclusive wax and basicly its likened to buying a Ferrari (where apparently you have to be pre approved too - I will probably never know!) before you buy one. But the guy whose 360 I did on Friday didnt... He walked in with the Cash and they sold him the car 

Your right though it will be difficult to distinguish whose who as I have a customer standing over my shoulder right now reading this... Is he pro? Or is an Enthusiast? Hold on let me ask him.....

His reply? "Depends if I am buying Zymol or not!" :doublesho

Says it all really.....

Johnny :wave:


----------



## Grizzle

Do you think it will affect sales then johnny??

I was tempted by the Titanium kit (should look good to the neighbours when i massage my car with my bare hands might finally think i have went nuts) Now i've kinda went off the idea if you need to be aprroved as such.

Bryan i have no idea who does Zymol near Stirling i dont think there is anyone, PB are no were near Stirling either.

Graham


----------



## Clark @ PB

We are the closest to Stirling


----------



## Neil_S

Grizzle said:


> Do you think it will affect sales then johnny??
> 
> I was tempted by the Titanium kit (should look good to the neighbours when i massage my car with my bare hands might finally think i have went nuts) Now i've kinda went off the idea if you need to be aprroved as such.
> 
> Bryan i have no idea who does Zymol near Stirling i dont think there is anyone, PB are no were near Stirling either.
> 
> Graham


Doesn't apply to Titanium mate...

"Please be sure to complete the Pre Registration forms when ordering Vintage, Royale and Solaris."


----------



## Grizzle

Neil_S said:


> Doesn't apply to Titanium mate...
> 
> "Please be sure to complete the Pre Registration forms when ordering Vintage, Royale and Solaris."


Late night early start  :thumb: cheers neil :lol:

Clark your right my son :wave: mon the gers


----------



## AndyC

Johnnyopolis said:


> Its an exclusive wax and basicly its likened to buying a Ferrari (where apparently you have to be pre approved too - I will probably never know!) before you buy one. But the guy whose 360 I did on Friday didnt... He walked in with the Cash and they sold him the car
> 
> Your right though it will be difficult to distinguish whose who as I have a customer standing over my shoulder right now reading this... Is he pro? Or is an Enthusiast? Hold on let me ask him.....
> 
> His reply? "Depends if I am buying Zymol or not!" :doublesho
> 
> Says it all really.....
> 
> Johnny :wave:


First paragraph is balls mate (and that's NOT aimed at you but whoever told you it!!!). Ferrari are not in any way restricted as to who they can sell a car to, trust me. If the customer has the readies etc....

And I know your man from Friday walked straight in - as I passed him leaving when I went to see that dealer recently 

I personally can't see how Zymol can/will police this without upsetting potential customers - if someone wants to pay £7500 for a wax, surely they should be allowed to although I can kinda see why most buying this would be commercial detailers as opposed to private punters - hope this means I don't get accused of anything when I win the lottery and decide to splash on some Royale 

Good luck with it though mate - perhaps you need to open "C&S interrogation section" :speechles - "ve haff vays of making you admit zat you are not a real private buyer.........Helga, get ze nipple clamps out!!!!!"

But enough of my weird fantasies :lol:


----------



## Rich @ PB

blr123 said:


> Johnny which one of those listed is based in and around the Stirling area?
> 
> Bryan


Hi Bry, think the guy you are thinking off didn't renew his contract last year; he had been authorised for a while, but didn't renew when the fees went up. At the current time, we are the only licenced detailers north of the border.


----------



## deej

Correct me if im wrong, but does this mean you (Johnny) broke the rules by using your Vintage on the Bentley and Ferrari job that you did?


----------



## Paul-T

John is licensed to do so - otherwise he wouldn't have posted it on the internet!


I think Zymol need to take a look at what they are doing before they alienate themselves. Its one thing having an exclusive product range, but this is ridiculous. I understand the licensing agreement and how it only lets paid up people advertise as a Zymol user, but to say flat out that people will be assessed before buying their products? I'd be tempted to buy Swissol just out of spite.

Andy - to be fair, Ferrari did say they would only sell the Enzo and the even more limited edition FXX track edition to those people they felt were a true enthusiast and collector, and not someone who would keep it for a couple of months and punt it on with a premium price tag.


----------



## deej

Reg Hollis said:


> John is licensed to do so - otherwise he wouldn't have posted it on the internet!


Johnny isnt a Licensed Detailer, a licensed seller maybe but he is not on the list in his first post.

And i would say that the detail counts as professional use, im sure he didnt do it for free.


----------



## Epoch

deej said:


> Johnny isnt a Licensed Detailer, a licensed seller maybe but he is not on the list in his first post.
> 
> And i would say that the detail counts as professional use, im sure he didnt do it for free.


Please note he didn't state the name of wax used! and as long as he didn't charge a premium for the wax used it seams to be OK. Personal choice not for proft etc

I could be wrong but hey


----------



## deej

Epoch said:


> Please note he didn't state the name of wax used! and as long as he didn't charge a premium for the wax used it seams to be OK. Personal choice not for proft etc
> 
> I could be wrong but hey


Quote - We then HD Cleansed and applied a some expensive wax £1852 expensive to be precise! Im sure you know which one, the pot managed to get into one of the pictures too!

Thats pretty concrete though, and with the picture of it too.


----------



## Epoch

deej said:


> Quote - We then HD Cleansed and applied a some expensive wax £1852 expensive to be precise! Im sure you know which one, the pot managed to get into one of the pictures too!
> 
> Thats pretty concrete though, and with the picture of it too.


Playing with the rules IS the fun part of life, I'm sure when mine arrives and i offer to do half your bonnet you won't want to quote this tread back at me!


----------



## Paul-T

If thats the case then I stand corrected.


----------



## Neil_S

I believe John bought the wax before this 'pre-approval' came into effect.

Either way, say I'm a professional detailer and I want to buy Zymol for use with my business and I submitted a fake email address, etc.

Then say I got my hands on the wax and started to use it in my business, not advertising using the Zymol name, but letting customers know it was an option when dealing with them say on the telephone. I am not sure what Zymol could do to stop this?

As far as I can see this is the implementation of a 'pre-approval' process. If Zymol approve someone who then goes on to use it in a professional manner without them knowing, what can be done? Am I missing something here?


----------



## gleam-auto-valeting

Neil_S said:


> I believe John bought the wax before this 'pre-approval' came into effect.
> 
> Either way, say I'm a professional detailer and I want to buy Zymol for use with my business and I submitted a fake email address, etc.
> 
> Then say I got my hands on the wax and started to use it in my business, not advertising using the Zymol name, but letting customers know it was an option when dealing with them say on the telephone. I am not sure what Zymol could do to stop this?
> 
> As far as I can see this is the implementation of a 'pre-approval' process. If Zymol approve someone who then goes on to use it in a professional manner without them knowing, what can be done? Am I missing something here?


No they couldnt stop this but how would you get people calling you for detailing in the first place, I did only a few Detailing jobs with my valeting company which has been up and running for a few years before i became Licensed now i am doing more like a few a week.
Sorts the men from the boys it think.


----------



## AndyC

Reg Hollis said:


> Andy - to be fair, Ferrari did say they would only sell the Enzo and the even more limited edition FXX track edition to those people they felt were a true enthusiast and collector, and not someone who would keep it for a couple of months and punt it on with a premium price tag.


Correct mate but John was given a very general statement by someone which was incorrect. The official Ferrari line on the limited edition cars from the 288 GTO onwards has always been that you are invited to buy the car by them as a previous customer/owner but many still find their way out of this "club" very quickly; mind you, not as amusing as the story of a client of mine who bought 2 SLR's from the factory, had a second truck waiting literally down the road and sold the second SLR on for an easy £40k profit :thumb:


----------



## deej

Epoch said:


> Playing with the rules IS the fun part of life, I'm sure when mine arrives and i offer to do half your bonnet you won't want to quote this tread back at me!


Haha! I dont want to cause any drama, i just think some of these "rules" are utter ******** and thought id test them a bit 

Oh and my bonnet awaits Epoch  :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

deej said:


> Correct me if im wrong, but does this mean you (Johnny) broke the rules by using your Vintage on the Bentley and Ferrari job that you did?


I was demo'ing the wax to the 3 owners of the cars with a view to them buying a pot of vintage each to use on them :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T

See, I knew I'd have it **** about face.


----------



## Autovogue

and i thought zymol where becoming more user friendly.


----------



## Brazo

gleam-auto-valeting said:


> No they couldnt stop this but how would you get people calling you for detailing in the first place, I did only a few Detailing jobs with my valeting company which has been up and running for a few years before i became Licensed now i am doing more like a few a week.
> Sorts the men from the boys it think.


I disagree its rotary perfection that sorts the men from the boys

Indeed I am now struggling to find any improvement in finish by glazing and waxing after I finish with menz ff:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

Brazo said:


> I disagree its rotary perfection that sorts the men from the boys
> 
> Indeed I am now struggling to find any improvement in finish by glazing and waxing after I finish with menz ff:thumb:


It's funny cause I don't usually see much difference, but when using HD Cleanse I can see a difference.


----------



## WHIZZER

Johnnyopolis said:


> I was demo'ing the wax to the 3 owners of the cars with a view to them buying a pot of vintage each to use on them :thumb:


And as far as i know up to today they were going to buy some


----------



## deej

Johnnyopolis said:


> I was demo'ing the wax to the 3 owners of the cars with a view to them buying a pot of vintage each to use on them :thumb:


But they did pay you to detail their cars, you waxed every car all over as i understand by the thread.

Payment equals professional use IMO.

Im not being a prick i hope, its just an interesting read and i want to make it more interesting :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

^^There is no rule legal or otherwise that prevents a detailer from using zymol and telling people they have used it afterwards on the internet. This is onvious a sthey are now trying to control the supply!

Zymol can only stop you from advertising yourself as a zymol *approved *detailer.


----------



## Autovogue

i know for one thing, i was interested in buying some vintage, but wont even bother now. there loss. :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

baz said:


> i know for one thing, i was interested in buying some vintage, but wont even bother now. there loss. :thumb:


yeah you say that now


----------



## Brazo

Clark said:


> yeah you say that now


Thats my order for two tubs of Royale shelved


----------



## Johnnyopolis

deej said:


> But they did pay you to detail their cars, you waxed every car all over as i understand by the thread.
> 
> Payment equals professional use IMO.
> 
> Im not being a prick i hope, its just an interesting read and i want to make it more interesting :thumb:


Your right I did charge the customers, I also took 3 other people with me too to help who werent FOC!

When the cars were booked the customers said to me that they wanted a long lasting wax and were asking about Zymol as C&S are an Authorised Reseller, they were also asking about Royale and Vintage. When I told them I personally owned Vintage they asked if I would mind showing them as they would be interested in taking 3 pots. I obviously said that would be no problem.

I believe the statement Zymol made and I published this morning is more aimed at the Independant Detailer/Valeter who is not affiliated with Zymol in any way and attempts to buy and use Zymol waxes and not aimed at a Authorised reseller who spends a few thousand pounds a month supporting the brand!

Besides, I think I have now sold £6000 of wax out of it so it was worthwhile to me!

Johnny


----------



## Alex L

Johnnyopolis said:


> Besides, I think I have now sold £6000 of wax out of it so it was worthwhile to me!
> 
> Johnny


Yeah John was saying yesterday Vintage seems to be flying off the shelves lately.


----------



## Autovogue

Clark said:


> yeah you say that now


i do, as why go through the hassle of buying it, or not been allowed to, when i could go buy the 'other' brand with no problems. don't get me wrong, i see they have a point in doing it but there are two sides to every coin at the end of the day.


----------



## King Eric

To the lads who owned those cars a tub of Vintage is like buying a mars bar to you and I. It does not even register on their radars!

I cost John a fortune that day and with the money paid for my deposit for a PS3 and some other goodies today, thanks mate  Bill was even more expensive and daffy was free because he's a student and crashes into parked cars (im joking mate, im joking) But not about being a student LOL

To be honest it matters not how Zymol want to protect their prestige waxes. Its their ball, their playground so they set the rules. As long as they don't ban me from buying Carbon I'm alrite jack. Its all about me me me!

I'd imagine its hit the 'start-up' pro's who think applying Vintage on top of HD cleanse to a car without seriously carefull machine polishing and prep before application. Lets face it, its only C&S and Rich and Clark who are the traders on here delivering the goods and stepping up to the plate with the selling product AND paint correction/prep. I may be wrong? <stand to be corrected> and by this I only mean TRADERS who are detailing as well.....

Keeps Vintage away from the skanks and paupers 

I hang around with Bentley owners now so you can all naff off!


----------



## SDP

What's the legality of enforcing all this then?

If I buy a Zymol wax and use it professionally but do not tell the owner it is a Zymol wax and/or advertise or refer to it in any way - how is that legally enforcable?

So whilst Zymol may only sell to a licenced detailer I'm not sure that they can do much about a pro' using it if they wanted to under the circumstances in the previous para'.

Arrogant brand IMHO - maybe best boycotted!


----------



## SDP

Johnnyopolis said:


> If you were a detailer (with a business) and tried to buy Vintage or Royale I as the reseller now have to complete a pre registration document and this has to be sent to Zymol Inc for approval.
> 
> Only last week I had a customer who wanted to purchase Royale from us who was turned down by Zymol.
> 
> However, I have a lot of customers who buy the "cheaper" products from the range over the interent website. It would be very difficult for this to be policed as to whether they are a "detailer" or not as if they use simply first and last names then you will not be able to tell.
> 
> The new measures in my eyes have been put into place to stop anyone spending 7k on a wax that may want to get a "return on investment"
> 
> Johnny


So does that mean all authorised resellers are selling on at cost?


----------



## L200 Steve

Nick Laurie said:


> If I buy a Zymol wax and use it professionally but do not tell the owner it is a Zymol wax and/or advertise or refer to it in any way - how is that legally enforcable?


What would be the point????

Sorry Nick, you used to pass over some really good and well thought out advice, but that above comment has really thrown me????


----------



## King Eric

Nick Laurie said:


> Arrogant brand IMHO - maybe best boycotted!


Arrogant? Hmmmm a tad harsh. Zymol are really only looking to protect their exclusive waxes. Lets face it, how easy would it be for them to remove resellers rights and only distribute themselves? In pro's tipping up at resellers and purchashing Vintage and then even doing it 'by word of mouth' without direct advertising (web, mags etc) they are simply ripping off the authorised detailers who have paid the money to be able to advertise that certain 'service'

Zymol is a very recognised brand among car nuts now. Its all over Evo to name one mag. Porsche owners love it, so do Rari owners and now Clean and Shiny have bedded most of the Bentley owners in the south they love it too!

If I am one of these car owners, and someone applies Vintage to my car I want to know that a)Zymol have approved them and they are not some upstart looking to make a quick buck and b)I want to see proof, by certification and I may even check with Zymol first. I am sure that this happens, Zymol probably get daily calls asking if someone is actually an authorised detailer or not when some scrubby fella starts laraping some wax on their 200k cars! Lets face it, if you buy a re-map for instance on a car-you are pretty much going to make sure that the 'authorised technician' is indeed authorised and not some mechanic who bought a Laptop, serial port, a load of ECU's and learnt of the net how to remap your car for you. I know I would!

John is making enough money selling Vintage to private owners anyway so I'm sure he is not too fussed.

Everyone who is ranting and raving about it either a)cant afford it or b)is a pro wanting to make a fast buck by telling people they can apply Zymols exclusive waxes. Really does not affect the good people of this forum IMHO

I think boycotting a brand because they dug their heels in is a little extreme 

<this is of course my personal opinion. No rights or comments posted are the thoughts of anyone connected with clean and shiny, johnnyopolis or Zymol or the Queen or her corgis>


----------



## SDP

L200 Steve said:


> What would be the point????
> 
> Sorry Nick, you used to pass over some really good and well thought out advice, but that above comment has really thrown me????


I am just raising the point of what can Zymol do if a pro' wants to use their product which is really what the original statement appears to be saying.


----------



## L200 Steve

Nick Laurie said:


> I am just raising the point of what can Zymol do if a pro' wants to use their product which is really what the original statement appears to be saying.


Thanks Nick


----------



## SDP

King Eric said:


> Arrogant? Hmmmm a tad harsh. Zymol are really only looking to protect their exclusive waxes. Lets face it, how easy would it be for them to remove resellers rights and only distribute themselves? In pro's tipping up at resellers and purchashing Vintage and then even doing it 'by word of mouth' without direct advertising (web, mags etc) they are simply ripping off the authorised detailers who have paid the money to be able to advertise that certain 'service'
> 
> Zymol is a very recognised brand among car nuts now. Its all over Evo to name one mag. Porsche owners love it, so do Rari owners and now Clean and Shiny have bedded most of the Bentley owners in the south they love it too!
> 
> If I am one of these car owners, and someone applies Vintage to my car I want to know that a)Zymol have approved them and they are not some upstart looking to make a quick buck and b)I want to see proof, by certification and I may even check with Zymol first. I am sure that this happens, Zymol probably get daily calls asking if someone is actually an authorised detailer or not when some scrubby fella starts laraping some wax on their 200k cars! Lets face it, if you buy a re-map for instance on a car-you are pretty much going to make sure that the 'authorised technician' is indeed authorised and not some mechanic who bought a Laptop, serial port, a load of ECU's and learnt of the net how to remap your car for you. I know I would!
> 
> John is making enough money selling Vintage to private owners anyway so I'm sure he is not too fussed.
> 
> Everyone who is ranting and raving about it either a)cant afford it or b)is a pro wanting to make a fast buck by telling people they can apply Zymols exclusive waxes. Really does not affect the good people of this forum IMHO
> 
> I think boycotting a brand because they dug their heels in is a little extreme
> 
> <this is of course my personal opinion. No rights or comments posted are the thoughts of anyone connected with clean and shiny, johnnyopolis or Zymol or the Queen or her corgis>


So is it really a way of protecting the guys who have paid a crazy amount of money for their licencing fees or to protect Bentley owners from upstarts (inc' me I presume as I am not authorised) from applying Zymol to said vehicle.


----------



## King Eric

Nick Laurie said:


> So is it really a way of protecting the guys who have paid a crazy amount of money for their licencing fees or to protect Bentley owners from upstarts (inc' me I presume as I am not authorised) from applying Zymol to said vehicle.


Bada Bing! Make sure you buy your Vintage from John  He'll look after you.


----------



## Refined Reflections

Actually I think this is a great idea Zymol have come up with :thumb:

Vintage is the worlds cheapest wax, followed by Royale and then Solarus, why? Because its free refills for life (of Zymol) As I have said many many times if you use enough and get it refilled enough it soon becomes cheaper than Turtle wax, so why shouldn't they keep sales limited, I mean what other company wants to be known for selling the cheapest wax out there 

Pity its so cheap and the finish it produces when applied to a properly prepared surface is outstanding.


----------



## Neil_S

Refined Reflections said:


> Actually I think this is a great idea Zymol have come up with :thumb:
> 
> Vintage is the worlds cheapest wax, followed by Royale and then Solarus, why? Because its free refills for life (of Zymol) As I have said many many times if you use enough and get it refilled enough it soon becomes cheaper than Turtle wax, so why shouldn't they keep sales limited, I mean what other company wants to be known for selling the cheapest wax out there
> 
> Pity its so cheap and the finish it produces when applied to a properly prepared surface is outstanding.


Only if your using it for your business will it become that economical, for personal use it's never going to be 'cheap', IMO.

And of course if you want to use it for professional use you have to be Zymol approved, well certainly according to this new rule.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Nick Laurie said:


> So does that mean all authorised resellers are selling on at cost?


Selling at cost too who???

Surely that would be madness? As we wouldnt make any money?

Johnny


----------



## andyollie

Johnnyopolis said:


> Selling at cost too who???
> 
> Surely that would be madness? As we wouldnt make any money?
> 
> Johnny


i think johhny should sell everything at cost to me!!!
problem is his misses is hard to keep, clothes and all that, so he needs to earn the odd pound


----------



## SDP

Refined Reflections said:


> Actually I think this is a great idea Zymol have come up with :thumb:
> 
> Vintage is the worlds cheapest wax, followed by Royale and then Solarus, why? Because its free refills for life (of Zymol) As I have said many many times if you use enough and get it refilled enough it soon becomes cheaper than Turtle wax, so why shouldn't they keep sales limited, I mean what other company wants to be known for selling the cheapest wax out there
> 
> Pity its so cheap and the finish it produces when applied to a properly prepared surface is outstanding.


Best laugh I have had all night!


----------



## SDP

Johnnyopolis said:


> Selling at cost too who???
> 
> Surely that would be madness? As we wouldnt make any money?
> 
> Johnny


''The new measures in my eyes have been put into place to stop anyone spending 7k on a wax that may want to get a "return on investment"

I agree - I was just interpreting the above literally.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

LOL All I was doing was letting people know the Zymol stance this morning and its gone to loads of pages and over 900 views! 

And all this just to save my embarrassment of saying "I cant sell this too you" when a pro or business asks to buy these products off me!


----------



## GlynRS2

I can see this going to the European Courts - it does not sound like fair trading practice to me. I am sure Zymol have run it past their lawyers, but it won't be long before someone wants to challenge it.

Zymol may well want to remain exclusive, but at this rate they will be so exclusive that no one will be using their products. A good example of this is Johnny's latest detail posted up on here. Like Johnny has said, on the back of that detail he sold £6K of Zymol wax to the various customers! In the pursuit of exclusivity Zymol may lose an awful lot of sales.

To be honest I really could not care less what Zymol does or thinks, it just doesn't make any sense to me


----------



## Autovogue

GlynRS2 said:


> I can see this going to the European Courts - it does not sound like fair trading practice to me. I am sure Zymol have run it past their lawyers, but it won't be long before someone wants to challenge it.
> 
> Zymol may well want to remain exclusive, but at this rate they will be so exclusive that no one will be using their products. A good example of this is Johnny's latest detail posted up on here. Like Johnny has said, on the back of that detail he sold £6K of Zymol wax to the various customers! In the pursuit of exclusivity Zymol may lose an awful lot of sales.
> 
> To be honest I really could not care less what Zymol does or thinks, it just doesn't make any sense to me


At the end of the day zymol has no obligations to sell any body a product, they are 'protecting' they top end waxes so no one can get them for business use unless they pay the fees, what every they are, I don't know, but they will be high. how it will affect each person differs, for me I was looking at vintage as a long term investment, I know I wont now be looking to buy any now. thats just how it is in my small corner of the world, I'm sure zymol wont loose business over it.


----------



## ardandy

So if a Valeter/Detailer wants it and is not approved he should just get his dad to buy it?

Who would be private of course! 

If anyone can buy it (full time peeps) then exclusivity suddenly dissapears, you can understand why, just think its more of a 'we're even more exclusive now' sort of ploy than 'we don't just want anyone to use it'.


----------



## TopMarques

Ways and means, ways and means:thumb: 
My Vintage came from a non authorised seller from the US

This day and age it is an impossible task to try to police

Mine is already making me money and I have only used 25% max:buffer:


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Top_Marques_Valeting said:


> Ways and means, ways and means:thumb:
> My Vintage came from a non authorised seller from the US
> 
> This day and age it is an impossible task to try to police
> 
> Mine is already making me money and I have only used 25% max:buffer:


Would that not have any effect on you receiving free top ups?


----------



## Autovogue

drive 'n' shine said:


> Would that not have any effect on you receiving free top ups?


exactly, and if you can not, doesn't that make the whole point of buying vintage pointless?


----------



## TopMarques

drive 'n' shine said:


> Would that not have any effect on you receiving free top ups?


I'm unsure to be honest, but I sold 3 of my ebay Zymol only details and its already paid for itself with about 25% gone. The extra 75% is all profits:thumb:

Buying from the US I got it for 50% cheaper then its RRP over here.

Only time will tell if I get the free re-fills or not, however if not I will just buy another pot as its what the customers want


----------



## Craig Zymol

*Zymol*

Professional means being trained and making a living out of the industry, not talking about it.



AdamG said:


> Whats the definition of "professional use"?
> 
> I like to use all my products in an unproffesional manner (juggling with them, using them as building blocks, using carnuba wax as lip salve etc)


----------



## WHIZZER

Craig Zymol said:


> Professional means being trained and making a living out of the industry, not talking about it.





AdamG said:


> Whats the definition of "professional use"?
> 
> I like to use all my products in an unproffesional manner (juggling with them, using them as building blocks, using carnuba wax as lip salve etc)


Craig i think Adam was having a laugh matey .....


----------



## Grizzle

Craig Zymol said:


> Professional means being trained and making a living out of the industry, not talking about it.


Maybe its just me but i felt that as a dig, "not talking about
it" what do you mean by that??


----------



## Refined Reflections

Craig Zymol said:


> Professional means being trained and making a living out of the industry, not talking about it.


Or no sense of humour, more like it


----------



## Clark @ PB

nah, Craig didnt mean that as a dig, you'd know it if he had intended it that way  :thumb:


----------



## satnam

Just a quick thought. say for example a private buyer has bought the £7k waz for his/her expensive motor.. they have no training etc of how to apply the wax.. whats stopping them using excess wax and applying it like jam to toast (thickly) on the bodywork and using the pot up within 10 applications.. etc.. and then asking for a refill.. will zymol approve this and give out the free re-fill or would they investigate this??

Sat :thumb:

p.s. just read the whole thread been some good arguments made


----------



## Clark @ PB

If they put it on that thick then they probably wouldnt wanna use it again cos of the royal pain in the a$$ it would be to remove


----------



## satnam

haha ok ok.. you win as i have no come back to that..

(goes off to think of a comeback :lol


----------



## satnam

Im back :lol:

ok ok the rich guy/gal who put it on is replaced by his/her servant.. now the servant is doing the job of applying the wax.. and he/she is applying it thickly due to the rich persons orders.. as otherwise they will be beheaded and loose their job :lol: so again the same theory stands above what would zymol do in a case as 'severe' as that :lol: would they grant the owners of the expensive wax with free re-fills or not 

Sat :thumb:


----------



## satnam

satnam said:


> haha ok ok.. you win as i have no come back to that..
> 
> (goes off to think of a comeback :lol


p.s. just noticed i've hit 1000 posts woooooo hoooooooooo

:car: :car:   :driver: :driver: :buffer: :buffer: :wave: :wave: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

TBH Sat its probably on a need to know basis

You'll know, - if you need to know


----------



## Autovogue

Brazo said:


> TBH Sat its probably on a need to know basis
> 
> You'll know, - if you need to know


:lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Brazo said:


> TBH Sat its probably on a need to know basis
> 
> You'll know, - if you need to know


James Bond time?


----------



## Brazo

You know because you need to know 

Lock stock and two smoking Barrels


----------



## Neil_S

Brazo said:


> You know because you need to know
> 
> Lock stock and two smoking Barrels


That always cracked me up in the film, shame he's dead now.


----------



## satnam

Brazo said:


> TBH Sat its probably on a need to know basis
> 
> You'll know, - if you need to know


Well what about for the joe public who want general information?

Oh and i just want to know :lol: as i'll never be fortunate enough to buy 7k wax yet alone a couple of hundread quids worth  but its always good to know how the better half live  

Sat:thumb:


----------



## Brazo

Joe Public don't 'need to know'


----------



## Clark @ PB

satnam said:


> Im back :lol:
> 
> ok ok the rich guy/gal who put it on is replaced by his/her servant.. now the servant is doing the job of applying the wax.. and he/she is applying it thickly due to the rich persons orders.. as otherwise they will be beheaded and loose their job :lol: so again the same theory stands above what would zymol do in a case as 'severe' as that :lol: would they grant the owners of the expensive wax with free re-fills or not
> 
> Sat :thumb:


The time taken to buff off all that excess wax would make it a very time consuming thing,making the time needed to do a car properly would be great, so by the time you'd managed to empty the pot, it would be seen as an acceptable time duration by Zymol and you would get your free re-fill


----------



## satnam

haha ok this is like getting blood out of a stone.. first thing tomorrow morning gonna see how much a 8k loan will cost me a month :lol: will have to find out myself


----------



## Brazo

And then you will know, because you need to know :lol:


----------



## satnam

:lol::lol: haha


----------



## jedi-knight83

very interesting.. very interesting indeed. And i think a necessary move if zymol want to remain exclusive. This will discourage anyone who doesnt want to skip paying the fee but still use the wax and charge the premium.

Id say it doesnt matter too much about the other waxes either as its mainly the vintage and royale that pros will offer.


----------



## brightpinkstar

TBH I dont know how Zymol can police this. They are only asking for name, address and email address. Unless they are assuming that someone wanting to use it to do detail on other peoples cars will be registered at companies house, or that the email address will be linked to a website. But there is nothing to stop them giving the cash to a trusted family member to buy for them.

Im not sure about Zymol doing this. Is it to protect the exclusivity of the brand, to protect the investment of the detailers who have done the training and been approved etc., because they want more people to become approved detailers (non-approved dont give them any fee), or cause they dont want to be dishing out refills left right and centre?

Actually all of the above. Is Zymol the best wax in the world? Maybe, maybe not. But it is the most exclusive, being a club a lot of the porsche, bentley owners etc. want to join.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Exactly, so it works for people like ourselves, so we're not complaining


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Johnnyopolis said:


> I was demo'ing the wax to the 3 owners of the cars with a view to them buying a pot of vintage each to use on them :thumb:





deej said:


> But they did pay you to detail their cars, you waxed every car all over as i understand by the thread.
> 
> Payment equals professional use IMO.
> 
> Im not being a prick i hope, its just an interesting read and i want to make it more interesting :thumb:





Johnnyopolis said:


> Your right I did charge the customers, I also took 3 other people with me too to help who werent FOC!
> 
> When the cars were booked the customers said to me that they wanted a long lasting wax and were asking about Zymol as C&S are an Authorised Reseller, they were also asking about Royale and Vintage. When I told them I personally owned Vintage they asked if I would mind showing them as they would be interested in taking 3 pots. I obviously said that would be no problem.
> 
> I believe the statement Zymol made and I published this morning is more aimed at the Independant Detailer/Valeter who is not affiliated with Zymol in any way and attempts to buy and use Zymol waxes and not aimed at a Authorised reseller who spends a few thousand pounds a month supporting the brand!
> 
> Besides, I think I have now sold £6000 of wax out of it so it was worthwhile to me!
> 
> Johnny


After a phone call I believe I need to clarify my "statement" I have made on detailing world as it would appear that it is being read out of context.

So.

1) I am a Zymol reseller, I do this to sell Zymol. (obviously) I liked the brand so much that when an offer of Vintage came about I bought it. I bought it as *a) *I quite liked the idea of putting it on my car and Adrians car and *b)* for the fact that if someone was really interested in it and was a genuine enquiry I would apply it to their car FOC so they could see how it looks (well you dont drive a merc to the end of the forecourt and then reverse it back into the space and say "Ill take it" you go for a rag round the block..!

This isnt a service that any of the other resellers provide and would be a USP to C&S.

2) I was asked to detail 3 cars in a day, now any of you guys know that to do one car is no mean feat in a day! So 3 was going to take some doing!! All I was interested in myself was selling the vintage as I make a nice commision on that :thumb: so when I said the lads werent FOC for the day it was a bit of a tongue and cheek statement as the 3 lads who helped me on the day got 1/3 of the money each that I quoted so I personally was actually not earning a penny from this (apart from the pending sale of Vintage)

3) Since doing the details the customer has show commitment to me to want to order the Vintage  so my sales tactics worked :thumb: Some people may argue I could have just done a wing, but I am in the fortunate position of loving my job and spending a day with a few lads and applying wax is quite good fun. Selling 2 or 3 tubs of £1800 wax is even better. I sent the form off to Zymol last week and at the present time I am waiting for a response as to whether they wish to sell to my customer.

4) With regards to this statement. 


Johnnyopolis said:


> I believe the statement Zymol made and I published this morning is more aimed at the Independant Detailer/Valeter who is not affiliated with Zymol in any way and attempts to buy and use Zymol waxes and not aimed at a Authorised reseller who spends a few thousand pounds a month supporting the brand!


Of course this is wrong and I apologise for any confusion I may have caused. As an Official Zymol Reseller I can sell the wax but I am not allowed to apply zymol to any cars. I would need to pay the $10,000 to Zymol for a detailer franchise.

I hope this clarifies the situation.


----------



## AndyC

Johnnyopolis said:


> After a phone call I believe I need to clarify my "statement" I have made on detailing world as it would appear that it is being read out of context.


Only by some Johnny, only by some......

Anyway I'm off to sit in a Ferrari 430 for 10 minutes and then write a cheque for £120,000 :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

To be honest Johnny i think there will always be some "smart ar$e" that will try and question evrything you do or say, and 9 times out of 10 its down to jealousy at the end of the day


----------



## WHIZZER

Johnnyopolis said:


> After a phone call I believe I need to clarify my "statement" I have made on detailing world as it would appear that it is being read out of context.


I think you clarified it very well John..... as you have said your sales tactic seemed to have worked as the customer certainly has shown interest in purchase the said "wax"

And i know personally he is super chuffed ...he commented on every stage of the job which of course included paintwork correction .....not just wax


----------



## Clark @ PB

take it you did the paint correction then Bill? 














just kidding johnny


----------



## gleam-auto-valeting

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This will be being updated on all Zymol resellers websites soon, I just thought I would give you guys a heads up.
> 
> If anyone is after any zymol product and would like a chat about it, feel free to pm me :thumb:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Johnny


Thats Gleam Auto Valeting Not Auto Gleam Valeting as stated in the listing. Dan.:wall:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

gleam-auto-valeting said:


> Thats Gleam Auto Valeting Not Auto Gleam Valeting as stated  in the listing. Dan.:wall:


LOL :lol:

Best take that up with Lynn as I copied and pasted her email. Easy mistake to make I guess :doublesho

Best Regards,

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Clark said:


> To be honest Johnny i think there will always be some "smart ar$e" that will try and question evrything you do or say, and 9 times out of 10 its down to jealousy at the end of the day


Your absolutely right.


----------



## Mucky

Clark said:


> To be honest Johnny i think there will always be some "smart ar$e" that will try and question evrything you do or say, and 9 times out of 10 its down to jealousy at the end of the day


well said clark,:thumb:

i would give both my arms to be good enough to be zymol approved

would even be the zymol approved toilet cleaner:lol:

but how would i apply the wax:wall:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

mucky_marques said:


> well said clark,:thumb:
> 
> i would give both my arms to be good enough to be zymol approved
> 
> would even be the zymol approved toilet cleaner:lol:
> 
> but how would i apply the wax:wall:


With your nose?

:thumb:


----------



## Daffy

Johnnyopolis said:


> With your nose?
> 
> :thumb:


PMSL :lol: :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

Clark said:


> take it you did the paint correction then Bill?
> 
> just kidding johnny


As a matter of fact it was a shared expericence


----------



## AndyC

WHIZZER said:


> As a matter of fact it was a shared expericence


Don't you mean religious Bill?? :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

:lol: :buffer:


----------



## L200 Steve

AndyC said:


> Anyway I'm off to sit in a Ferrari 430 for 10 minutes and then write a cheque for £120,000 :lol:


You wouldn't mind leaning over while your sat in it Andy, and rub a bit of Gliptone into the fire extinguishers red leather jacket would you?


----------



## AndyC

Of course Steve - and it'll have to be Gliptone as I'm not competent enough to use Zymol leather treatment (could always use the one from Halfords I suppose) :wave:


----------



## WHIZZER

pmsl :lol:


----------

